# [OOC]Pros and Cons



## Macbeth (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay here's the basics:


Game to be run in the style of a heist film. Influences include: Oceans Eleven; The Italian Job; Snatch; Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels; Confidence; and The Usual Suspects.
Spycraft rules, the basic book only, info from other books available on a case by case basis.
The game will involve lots of open ended planning: the players will be presented with a task, and they will need to create a plan to get to their goal. Very open ended.
Characters created with 28 point buy for stats.
Gear will be bought using the standard Spycraft point system, simulating a bidget provided by a sponsor (more on that in game)
4-9 Players, I can create characters if you don't have the Spycraft book, but the game may run smoother if you have the book.
Characters will start at 2nd level, relatively untrained, with some theiving experience, but no major jobs done.

I have a feeling I've forgot something, so if you need more information, feel free to post your questions, and I'll get to them as soon as possible.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 25, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Okay here's the basics:
> 
> I have a feeling I've forgot something, so if you need more information, feel free to post your questions, and I'll get to them as soon as possible.




I'm in. I'll be cooking up a pointman, methinks. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

Spycraft, nice... I love the system... I tempted... must resist... argh!!! sigh! I need to raise my Will, just failed again... now, what to do...

Faceman or Fixer would be two good thing to do... I will go for the fixer I think.


----------



## takyris (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd love to be the Con-Talker guy.  In real life, I can BS like nobody's business, and I'd love to try to apply that to a rules system. 

Dunno spycraft classes, though.  I'm okay with being useless in a fight, as long as I can sweet-talk, fast-talk, or bribe my way out of one most times.  Wouldn't mind pickpocketing ability either.

My dude would be lousy at anything technical and anything physical.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

takyris said:
			
		

> I'd love to be the Con-Talker guy.  In real life, I can BS like nobody's business, and I'd love to try to apply that to a rules system.
> 
> Dunno spycraft classes, though.  I'm okay with being useless in a fight, as long as I can sweet-talk, fast-talk, or bribe my way out of one most times.  Wouldn't mind pickpocketing ability either.
> 
> My dude would be lousy at anything technical and anything physical.




For you (and all other who don't have the book) here the class:

*Faceman:*
Faceman is the disguise master/ face-to-face infiltrator / high related guy

Powers:
They are strong in most Charisma and Wisdom skills, they have abilities that allow them to make a disguise in an half action, they can answer questions just by looking at a person, talk perfectly many language, have many contact and can make unbeleivable bluff beleivable.

_That what you want, takyris_

*Fixer:*
The fixer is the rogue/catburglar/equipement acquisition man.

Power:
They are strong in Dexterity skills, they have abilities such as Evasion, sneak attack and uncanny dodge and some spcial abilities. They can too have easily access to equipement in the middle of a mission.

_I'll play that_

*Pointman:*
The pointman is a Jack-of-all-Trade/Leader

Power:
He is strong in leadership skills, he have acces to an extra 6 and more cross-class skills of his choice as class skills. He have many abilities that allow him to help his friends in and outside combat. He can learn some basic abilities of all the other class.

*Snoop:*
He is the hacker/investigator/the guy who can find you any information.

Power:
He is the master of Int skills, he has abilities related to computer and information acquisition. If their is something to find, a Snoop is sure the find at least one piece of informatiuon.

*Soldier:*
Master of all style of combat

Power:
He is strong in physical skills, he have abilities that help him in combat (extra combat feats, damage reduction, weapon specialisation...)

*Wheelman:*
Master of Car/Boat/Plane/... and second best figther of the group.

Power:
He have his own custom made car, he have abilities related to drive and mechanic. He got many bonus feats (Chase feat or Drive related skill feats) and ability to do manoever restricted to his class. 

Note: He can easily become a good figther if you take his normal feats as combat feats, as he is the only one with the soldier to have high BAB and d12 HP.



Other class exist, but must have Macbeth approbation. For reference, you have:

Sleuth (Shaft)
Explorer (Indiana Jones, Lara Croft)
Martial Artist (Any Bruce Lee or Jacky Chan hero)
Spin Doctor (A journalism/adventurer)

And soon in store, a new Core class that is suppose to represent James Bond... but the book is not yet released. Finally, many prestige class exist, but they are generally very specialized and got abilities that would be usefull like 1 mission on 5...


----------



## takyris (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks, Velmont -- s'perfect for me.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Wow, thanks Velmont, that is great for the people who don;t have the book. I regularly give rewards for helpng the game along, so you can expect some kind of xp/action dice bonus for helping everybody so much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2003)

Hmmm I'm always looking for a reason to by a new rulebook...  

Mac, how is this different than Modern?  (Simply I don't need a 2-page debate)

Also how soon do we need the book?


Also I have enough games going on if someone else would rather play or Mac would rather not deal with me.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 26, 2003)

Can I get a "Probaly" on this? Gonna think on it, but I will probaly hop on this.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'm always looking for a reason to by a new rulebook...
> 
> Mac, how is this different than Modern?  (Simply I don't need a 2-page debate)
> 
> ...



I'd be glad to have you play, Bro Shatterstone, so let me give you a little summary of some of the differences:

*"Races"*
Spycraft does have the equivalent of races, in the form of the department a spy character comes from. Fo the purposes of this game, the "department" is simply a characters background.

*Classes*
Instead of the ultra-generic d20 classes, spycraft has specialized classes, as detailed above. The good thing about this is that for any spy type game the classes work fine, but the further you get from the spy vs spy style game, the harder it is to fit. the classes do work well in most games, but they are also slightly espionage specific.

*Gadgets*
Spycraft has a great system for modern, high tech gadgets, that cover espionage regulars like the laser wristwatch to some pretty unusual stuff.

*Budget Points/Gadget points*
based on class and charisma, and the nature of the mission, spycraft characters recieve points to buy equipment instead of money or a wealth bonus. This part of the system is not particularly better then d20 modern, but just about equal.

*Feats*
Spycraft has some of the coolest feats (and class abilities) ever, incudinng "style" feats that just stand out as really..well...stylish. the feats add alot to the game, and llow feats to really shine as a way of customizing a character. There are tons of great efat tress that help distinguish a character.

*The Chase System*
even in an open ended game, I'm going to try to find an excuse to implement the chase system. The chase system basically recreates a chase on a abstract level, making it feel llike a movie chase, instead of d20's tactical system,, which makes driving into a chore.

*DM Advice*
Not of particular use to a player, the Dm section of the Spycraft book is be far the best "this is how to run a game" section ever. After reading this section I had more ideas then I knew what to do with. This section is worth reading for any DM running an espionage game, and good advice on running the game rounds out the great game system.

Hmm. thats all I canthink of off the top of my head, if anybody else has anything to contribute feel free to add to my overview.
All in all, i can't recommend this book enough, but even if you still don't feel like buying it, i can handle the character creation for you. 
As for when I'd like to get started... lets say about a week and a half or so, give or take a couple of days. At the very least, I'd like to get strated by two weeks from this Saturday. If the game is slow to fill or people need more time i will gladly extend my timeline, but about a week and a half is my goal.

Edit: Logic is not one of my strong points after only about 4 hours sleep. A week and a half is longer then a week from Saturday.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd be happy to play. I'll do the snoop, computer nerd/electronics expert if no one has any complaints. I'm a huge Spycraft fan and own all the books.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

One thing that may get lost in my above post, but that all players need to know: your "Department" does not nessecarily reflect any kind of espionage service or anything, just a general background. So a character from "department" d-3: Computer Espionage, could be a hacker, a professional programmer, or pretty much any other reasonable background. if none of the backgrounds fit, just go with D-0.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 26, 2003)

MacBeth, if you don't get a full complement of experienced Spycraft players and have an opening, I am interested.  I don't have the book or a class preference, so I will take whatever no one else takes, as long as you you feel it's a class/position appropriate for a newbie to run.

If it turns out that I am picked up, I will most probably buy the book at that point.  But seriously, I am willing to wait and see if more experienced players show up, or conversely other inexperienced players, as I wouldn't want to be the only guy who needs hand holding.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, if your gonna be a Snoop, then put me down as a Wheelman.  Perhaps you can install a super cool computer into the car or something.  

I have only the core book and always wanted to give it a try, but its hard for me to come up with story's that work with espionage, but being a player would kick so much a**  .


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 26, 2003)

I can't help but like Snoops. In so many of the 'Spycrafty' movies later, the hackers have gotten such good Characters. 

Seth Green in the Italian Job was a blast as 'Napster'.

Ocean's 11 had the sweaty spook with the nervous disorder.

Undercover Brother had 'Smart Brother'.

Now, the Usual Suspects and Lock Stock didn't have much in the way of computers stuffs, but I think Hackers easily evens the score.

And I'd be happy to set up a rig in the Wheelman's car or van. If we get the levels maybe I'll put a backdoor in 'Northstar'.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 26, 2003)

I think I will play a solider. Decided to go with this, forgot how much fun the spycraft rules were.


----------



## dave_o (Sep 26, 2003)

I'M IN, DAMMIT.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 26, 2003)

Sort of a spycraft newbie myself, I only have the core book and have never played before. I would love to play a Pointman. Would it be appropriate for us to cast our characters like a movie? Set the "film" in the '60s say and everybody chooses which actor from that time period is playing our roles?

Jay


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Sort of a spycraft newbie myself, I only have the core book and have never played before. I would love to play a Pointman. Would it be appropriate for us to cast our characters like a movie? Set the "film" in the '60s say and everybody chooses which actor from that time period is playing our roles?
> 
> Jay



Interesting idea, its up to you guys if you want to do it..


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 26, 2003)

Who's on your roster so far, Macbeth?

If available, I'd be keen to sign on as the Fixer.  I've got the rules, and have played quite a bit of Spycraft.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2003)

Here my character. For the ones who havn't the book, I'll explain the diffrence between D&D and Spycraft:

*Department:* As told by MacBeth, it is equivalent to the race.

*Action die:* At level 2, everyone have 3 action dices and they are d4. Action die have many utility:

-Activate a critical roll (you can activate attack, skills, and it cost 1 or more dice)
-Activate GM critical failure (you can activate attack, skills, and it cost 1 or more dice)
-Adding to a roll (You roll one dice of the type of your die, d4 here, to any roll. You can spend more than 1 on a roll)
-Heal yourself (Out of combat, you gain 2 wounds or one dice of vitality)
-Ask for inspiration(Spent an action dice, roll a d20 + level, and if you beat the DC, you have an hint from the GM)
-Ask for a favor (Spent an action dice, roll a d20 + level, and if you beat the DC, you have some ressource (material, humans or other...) from the agency you work for)

But be warned, the GM have actions dices too. He got a number equal to the player with the most action dice (not including fortunate feat) + one per player. His dices are d12!!!! He can do almost the same things as a player with all the NPCs.

You can gain back action dices with cool or funny action. The GM decide if it worth it and if you receive one, the GM add one to himself too... Ohhh... if you gain one in such way, you gain 25XP/level too 

*Vitality:* : as hp in D&D, but heal faster
*Wounds:* : equal to your Constitution score, if you receive damage in your wound points (happen if your vitality is to 0 or you receieve a critical), you start to have negative effect. If they reach 0, we will buy you a nice grave. 

*Background* : Spend skill points on background to have some important past. Ererytime that past show up, you gain XP (but generally, that past is not a good thing IC). If the GM don't use your background for 3 mission, you gain huge amount of XP... Background can range from 0 to 5, 0 being absent and 5 pretty dangerous.

*Personnal Budget Point*: To buy stuff owned by the character. Generally, at each mission, you recieve more BP for that mission only.
*Gadget points*: That is add to the GP from the mission, and the gadget are chosen at the start of the mission.

-----

Just for fun, it would be cool that everyone give 5 quirks to his character. As you can see, I give him one thing he like, one he hate, who is his family, one of his passion and how he see his life with someone else...

-----

*Character moved to RG thread*


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, well...  never mind on the Fixer idea, then.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, my roster right now looks like:

Buzzard
Velmont
Takyris
Brother Shatterstone
Corinthi
Larcen
ES2
WhatKu
dave_o
Mirth
JackHaggerty
Thats a couple more then I was originaly going to take, but I think I like this group, so I have no problem with having a couple more players. 
I've started a RG Thread. Please post your characters there, and I'l take a quick look at them before we get started.

Glad to have you all on board, I can't wait to get this game started.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2003)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> Oh, well...  never mind on the Fixer idea, then.




As it is, we will be more than 6 and we have:

Velmont: Fixer
Buzzard: Pointman
Takyris: Faceman
Corinthi: Snoop
ES2: Wheelman
WhatKu: Soldier
JackHaggerty: Fixer
Brother Shatterstone:???
Larcen:???
Dave_o:???
Mirth:???

So everything seems to be filled, but at the same time, that make 11 people... (Ocean's eleven?) and Macbeth told 4-9 at start... So if you are picked, I don't see why you couldn't take a Fixer. I'm pretty much a Cat Burglar, but you could do a saboteur or an assassin.

-----

I forgot to tell 2 things about the character sheet:

*Defence:* This is AC, but armor add to damage reduction. Defence is 10+ dex + class modifier.
*Inititaive:* As D&D, but class modified that.

Hope all these guideline will give good ideas to the ones who have not the book.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

One more thing...
for the purposes of this game "codename"s are nicknames, and are optional. Not every character has to have a nickname, but the ones to do will likely have a... colorful one, such as Bullet Tooth Tony or Boris the Bullet Dodger.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> that make 11 people... (Ocean's eleven?)



Wow, what a coincidence, I haden't even thought about that. And, as I said in my above post, I've decided i can handle 11 so you are all welcome to play.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 26, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> So everything seems to be filled, but at the same time, that make 11 people... (Ocean's eleven?) and Macbeth told 4-9 at start... So if you are picked, I don't see why you couldn't take a Fixer. I'm pretty much a Cat Burglar, but you could do a saboteur or an assassin.




I've got an idea or two...  I might just make the Spycraft version of my Living ENworld character, Jack "Blackjack" Haggerty.  Maybe he runs a local pawnshop, and is extraordinarily lucky at the casino card tables.  Could make him a wiz at gadgets, or some such.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 26, 2003)

This all sounds cool...give me two to three days to come up with a character.  I have never made an actual character for the game, but I know how the system works cuz I got Stargate SG-1 and the systems are pretty much the same.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> This all sounds cool...give me two to three days to come up with a character.  I have never made an actual character for the game, but I know how the system works cuz I got Stargate SG-1 and the systems are pretty much the same.




Yeah, SG-1 is based on the spycraft system. The soldier and the pointman can be found exactly the same, and other classes have been add to adapt to the setting. I havn't seen it yet, but I'm really curious, and I'm pretty sure they can be easily both combine.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 26, 2003)

Macbeth,  looks like we need more soldiers.  I'll take one.  I am also guessing it they may be one of the easier professions for a newbie to play, like the fighter in D&D?

Please draw me up the stats and I'll come up with a background in the next couple of days.  I am thinking about making him a hispanic ex-hitman with a preference for gambling, mexican food, guns, knives, and women...but not in that order.  Don't worry about me offending any stereotypes, I AM a latino (and can speak spanish) so I can get away with it.  Call him Manuel Delacruz.  "Manny" to his friends.

Also, how often do you expect/require us to post and respond when things start rolling?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2003)

Larcen, I can tell you there is a HUGE amount of combat feats. What do you prefer, being a sniper, master of the full automatic burst, expert martial arts, two-weapon figthing, brute strenght melee figther, knife thrower and that just to name a few...

There is over 100 feats regroup over 9 group (Basic Combat, Melee Combat, Unarmed Combat, Ranged Combat, Style, Gear, Cover, Chase, Skill), so if you want interesting feats that fit your concept, I would suggest you to detail a bit your character.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 26, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Larcen, I can tell you there is a HUGE amount of combat feats. What do you prefer, being a sniper, master of the full automatic burst, expert martial arts, two-weapon figthing, brute strenght melee figther, knife thrower and that just to name a few...
> 
> There is over 100 feats regroup over 9 group (Basic Combat, Melee Combat, Unarmed Combat, Ranged Combat, Style, Gear, Cover, Chase, Skill), so if you want interesting feats that fit your concept, I would suggest you to detail a bit your character.




Thanks for the info!  Well, like I said he is going to be an ex-hitman so I am thinking a brute strength melee fighter.  Although a sniper gun sounds VERY appealing.  

So what you are saying then is that Macbeth would have an easier time putting this guy together for me if I gave him more details?   Ok, let me think about it for a day and I'll post it when it's ready.  In the meantime I'll keep the checking the boards for updates from you guys.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

Larcen said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!  Well, like I said he is going to be an ex-hitman so I am thinking a brute strength melee fighter.  Although a sniper gun sounds VERY appealing.
> 
> So what you are saying then is that Macbeth would have an easier time putting this guy together for me if I gave him more details?   Ok, let me think about it for a day and I'll post it when it's ready.  In the meantime I'll keep the checking the boards for updates from you guys.



Yeah, with the number of feats available, a little more info would help alot.
My expectations on post frequency are thus: as ofetn as you need to. Especially with the open ended nature of this game and the amount of planning stuff  that will be going on, I don't have a set post expectation. A basic guidline: twice a week or so, but this is easily adjustable based on whats going on.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 27, 2003)

Do we know how modern the setting will be?  60's or 70's or earlier could have a very different meaning for the computer skill and the Computer Espionage Dept., than 90's or 2000's.

It'll make a big difference to my fixer.  I'd like to take take Dept. D-3 for the Int bonus and Gear feat, but I'm planning on making him much more of a gadget guy (think Murdock from the A-team), than a computer guy.

I suppose I can always go with the Basement or the Home Office, though.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 27, 2003)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> Do we know how modern the setting will be?  60's or 70's or earlier could have a very different meaning for the computer skill and the Computer Espionage Dept., than 90's or 2000's.
> 
> It'll make a big difference to my fixer.  I'd like to take take Dept. D-3 for the Int bonus and Gear feat, but I'm planning on making him much more of a gadget guy (think Murdock from the A-team), than a computer guy.
> 
> I suppose I can always go with the Basement or the Home Office, though.



Modern day setting, assume some near future tech.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 27, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Modern day setting, assume some near future tech.




Perfect.  Thank you.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2003)

Larcen, you might want to do your brute strength soldier as WhatKu have a ranged soldier.

And WhatKu, nice gun, but pretty useless without any ammo...


----------



## dave_o (Sep 27, 2003)

This week's been pretty haggard -- I should have a character up in the next couple days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2003)

Mac, I would say we have a good group here as I recognize more than a few names from other games and a couple more from the board in general.

I would like to due a wheelman, but I see E2 has one already so maybe a wheelman/solider jack-of-trades.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 27, 2003)

I was thinking of buying some, but I didnt know if we got additonal money when we got the mission or not. So im holding off for now.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 27, 2003)

Jack's mostly ready.

I'll get his background, etc. posted ASAP.  Little bit busy this weekend with my daughter's birthday party.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 27, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> I was thinking of buying some, but I didnt know if we got additonal money when we got the mission or not. So im holding off for now.



You will have some one giving you some money for the mission, so you will get more money. But, I would recommend having SOME ammo to start with, because you may have some action before you get money from a sponsor.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok, did some stuff with the sheet. Is there some program the others used to do theirs?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Ok, did some stuff with the sheet. Is there some program the others used to do theirs?




Nope, I simply put 
	
	



```
in my message to format it mush easily.
```


----------



## dave_o (Sep 28, 2003)

I've loaned my copy of Spycraft out. But I _really_ wanna play. Anyone willing to get with me via AIM or e-mail?

I'll get my copy back eventually, but I really wanna get cracking on a character.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2003)

If you want to see the book, I think you can download it on Kazaa...


----------



## dave_o (Sep 28, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If you want to see the book, I think you can download it on Kazaa...




I've tried (with intentions of deleting it once I got my book back), with no luck!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 28, 2003)

I could help you out, dave_o, just send me an email (I believe there is a link in the bottom of this post) asking for whatever info you need.

In other news, I am chock full of ideas after having watched Snatch and Oceans Eleven again this weekend, so I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

I just took a good look over the characters that have been submitted so far, and they look great, I just want to suggest that in the sprit of the genre, some of the heavier rifles shoud not be carried at all times. 
I've also been thinking about an opening for the game, and I've basically decided that to best emulate the style of a heist movie, the game will have staggered entrances: I'll start the game with 2 or three characters, then have each player be brought in as part of the planning of the heist. So, I'm going to ask for volunteers to start the game. There is no benfit to being one of the first players, except maybe a slight xp advantage, but this is more of a style thing then anything else. Now, who would like to volunteer?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

Appears this was a triple post. oops.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

I accidentally quadrople posted. oops.


----------



## dave_o (Sep 29, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I just took a good look over the characters that have been submitted so far, and they look great, I just want to suggest that in the sprit of the genre, some of the heavier rifles shoud not be carried at all times.
> I've also been thinking about an opening for the game, and I've basically decided that to best emulate the style of a heist movie, the game will have staggered entrances: I'll start the game with 2 or three characters, then have each player be brought in as part of the planning of the heist. So, I'm going to ask for volunteers to start the game. There is no benfit to being one of the first players, except maybe a slight xp advantage, but this is more of a style thing then anything else. Now, who would like to volunteer?




I'd love to start -- we've just gotta get that pesky character made.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

oops, double post. Dang boards.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> I'd love to start -- we've just gotta get that pesky character made.



Okay, i think the character should be done soon, so you could be one of the starting characters. Anybody else? I think we need at least 2. If we don't have that many interested in the staggered entrances, we can go with my other method for starting, which will be more like snatch then oceans eleven, but which would still be sool.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 29, 2003)

By no means would I carry around the F2000. Probaly only on the job, or when we know trouble is bound to show up. Military grade assualt rifles dont make Law Enforcement my friend. I dont really think my char would be that great for starting out.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> By no means would I carry around the F2000. Probaly only on the job, or when we know trouble is bound to show up. Military grade assualt rifles dont make Law Enforcement my friend. I dont really think my char would be that great for starting out.



The way I see it starting, any character could start, so don't think that the kind of character disqualifies you from starting. But on the other hand, if everybody is more interested in a more traditional start, no problem, thats what I'll do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2003)

Mac, I would suggest using people who know the game well to start with...  And that would not be me...  Also how’s my character coming?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mac, I would suggest using people who know the game well to start with...  And that would not be me...  Also how’s my character coming?



You want a Soldier/Wheelman, right? Any general preference to feats? I have to admit that I missed your request for a character, so I haven't gotten started, but having a general concept would help with feats. I can get started immediately, but were not in a huge hurry, so don't worry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2003)

Not a problem, are the feats pretty much the same as the d20 Modern?  If so I can work something up tomorrow when I get home from work.  I was thinking maybe a good ole southern boy who’s highly educated (either west point or VIT) but you would never guess that by the way he’s dressed or acts.  He's also incredible interested in the American Civil War, and likes to quote generals and collect civil war relics.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not a problem, are the feats pretty much the same as the d20 Modern?  If so I can work something up tomorrow when I get home from work.  I was thinking maybe a good ole southern boy who’s highly educated (either west point or VIT) but you would never guess that by the way he’s dressed or acts.  He's also incredible interested in the American Civil War, and likes to quote generals and collect civil war relics.



the feats are similar, but much more varied, so if you give me a general idea of what you want the feat to reflect (combat skills, education, driving ability, etc.) I can help you select one. As for the concept, it sounds cool, just remember this is a game of con men, so you might want to include some info on why he would be interested in a heist, or what previous "jobs" he's done.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2003)

Spider is ready, so I will volonteer for first player. And if you want someone with some spycraft experience, I<m not at my first game.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 29, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Larcen, you might want to do your brute strength soldier as WhatKu have a ranged soldier. ...




Velmont, you seem to have a real good handle on the game rules and the rest of the party so far, can I make a request of you?  With Macbeth's permission, I would like YOU to put together my brute strength fighter.  Go ahead and create what you consider an effective short-range fighter that would fit in well with the party as a whole and the background ideas I have below.  I'll change or adjust my background to incorporate what you come up with if necessary.  In fact, this may actually help me come up with the rest of the background.  I’m sure after looking at the stats you come up with, I'll get the ideas I need to finish the character off.

What I have so far (some of this supercedes what I posted before):  

- Manuel Antonio Delacruz.  "Manny".  Has his initials "MAD" tatooed to his arm and can be also be found somewhere on all his major possesions.

- Gunrunner from Cuba.  Speaks english, spanish, and most of the times Spanglish. Has some connections and knowledge with the drug/gunrunning latin-american underworld.  Wants to quit this “profession” badly and is looking for a big score of some kind to allow him to pay off some debts and start a legitimate business, like his dream saloon/gunshop combo called “Shots and Shots”.  (Yes, I realize the obsurdity and danger of such a business combination.  No, Manny doesn't.  He feels other people are crazy for thinking it won't work.)

- Skilled in small arms, knives, illegal automatic weapons, and street-style brawling.

- Interests/weakenesses: gambling, strong liquor, mexican food, women, guns, knives, occasional cuban cigar.  Heros: Che Chevarra.  Would love to start a revolution somewhere someday.   If only his personality didn't get in the way.

- Personality:  Think Steve Buscemi.  Manny will be the guy complaining that nothing will work and we will all die. But when the rubber hits the road, can be counted on to do his part. 

- Personal equipment: A couple of handguns, one easily concealed, the other a monster. Has knives stored away everywhere like smokers have cigarette packs. Rides a vintage Harley.  Dresses like a biker with black leather vest (Large “Los Poco Locos” gang patch on back), jeans, boots and head bandanna.  Sometimes wears a cowboy longcoat to conceal equipment.

So what say you Velmont?  Can you put him together for me?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

If Velmont is willing to do it, its fine with me, but if velmont can't do it for whatever reason, I can handle it too. Either way...


----------



## Larcen (Sep 29, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> If Velmont is willing to do it, its fine with me, but if velmont can't do it for whatever reason, I can handle it too. Either way...




Ok, great.  Either way is good with me too.  I was just trying to take a little work off of you, since I am sure you are busy with the game as a whole.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2003)

Larcen, you are speaking to a compulsif character creator, sure, I will look at it and do a nice character   

Macbeth, Larcen background gave me a question. How do you handle the number of language known and how do you handle the language spoken. I've always found a bit abusive the spycraft system on that.

For the ones who don't know, you speak, at start, you native language + English + Int Bonus + 1. 

Example: Spider is born in New York. Native language in New York can be many things, but I will stay with English, so I wil have:

English + English (sad, but I lose one language) + 3 (My INt Bonus) + 1 = English + 4. So I will choose:

English, Spanish, French, Italian, Arabe... and all these language are talk perfectly. Not bad for a street rat.

Speak Language skill give you one extra language per rank, but except if you are a faceman, you don't speak it perfectly. Faceman speak all language perfectly and they gain languages as class feature.

Oh, yeah, I was forgetting. Each time you meet a language for the first time that you don't know, you make a speak language roll (or maybe an education roll, don't remember well that rule), and if you succeed at the roll, well, you know how to speak it, not perfectly, but still, you can make yourself understandable. How great it is. You can aliens or egyptian from the time of the pyramid and if you cucced your roll, you can speak with them... stil the GM choose the DC and can make it impossible...


----------



## Larcen (Sep 29, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Larcen, you are speaking to a compulsif character creator, sure, I will look at it and do a nice character
> ...




That's great news Velmont.  I kind of guessed you like making characters up.   

And while on the subject of languages, just remember that Spanglish isn't really a language (as far as I know) so I hope I don't have to "pay" for it. 

Also remember to choose what you feel are good options for this guy, I can always taylor his background to fit.

For inspiration, here is the actor I am think would be great for the role:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001803/

Or, if you give him some charisma-based skills, since he fancies himself a ladies man, then this guy instead:

http://i.imdb.com/Photos/Ss/0114066/fcs_JY26_2_28.jpg

Thanks again!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 29, 2003)

I can start, but I probably need to finish up my character's backstory, etc., first.  That shouldn't take long.

And I think I'll use Mr. Moranis as my role model actor.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> I can start, but I probably need to finish up my character's backstory, etc., first.  That shouldn't take long.
> 
> And I think I'll use Mr. Moranis as my role model actor.



Okay, i think we've got jack Haggerty, Velmont, and Dave_O starting, in the style of a classic heist film (recruiting characters for the skills they have). It'll still be a little while before we start, but thats fine, no hurry. Those three players will need some reason to be doing a (slightly shady) buisness deal. You three can be selling anyting you want that you think might be sold in a underworld deal, and the game will begin with the meeting where you sell whatever it is you're selling and get paid. Feel free to ask for more details, this is just what I thought would be important for you to know.
As for the language issue: I have much the same feeling as Velmont, but I am loathe to change the rules. I'll stick with the standard rules for now, but only two starting languages are native (flawless), and it will be very unlikely that you will undestand more languages with checks.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok, if you want an inspiration for my character, I think he will have become much like Hudson Hawk, played by Bruce willis, but with a little less muscle, but all the style. After all, he did all his break without figthing, which is pretty like my character, and he count his time by sininging  (Love that film).

Larcen, at level 2, you will only have 3 feats, so what do you prefer, being more ranged, melee or unarmed?

And what is your biggest weakness: women, weapon or gambling...

For equipement, I doubt you`ll have enough Budget to have many handguns AND a monster. I'll see what I can do and will adjust depending of your answers.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2003)

Here the first draft of Larcen character. There may be one or two mistake, because I don't have the book under hand (but I look at the book yesterday to think of it, so I remember much). After the stats, I will explain my choices.


```
Name: Manuel Antonio Delacruz
Code Name: Manny (MAD)
Age: 26
Height: 6' 1''
Weight: 243 lbs.
Department: D-2: Military Ops.
Class: Soldier
Level: 2
Action dices: 3 (d4)

STR: 16 +3
DEX: 14 +2
CON: 14 +2
INT: 10  0
WIS:  8 -1
CHA: 14 +2

Vitality: 23
Wounds: 14

Fort: +6
Refl: +4
Will: +1

BAB:  +2
Def:  13
Init: +4

Skills:            Rank   Att   Other   Total
Bluff:              0      2      1       3
Craft(Gunsmith):    2      0      0       2
Intimidate:         3     2/3     0      5/6
Jump:               2      3      0       5
Spot:               5     -1      0       4
Swim:               2      3      0       5
Tumble:             2      2      0       4

Languages:
Flawless:  English, Spanish 
Not Flawless: Creole

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Heavy)
Weapon Profeciency (Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)
Iron Will
Martial Arts
Basic Punch

Background:
Debt 2

Special:
Accurate
Bonus Feat x1
Damage Reduction 1/-

Personnal Budget: 54 BP
Gadget: 1 GP

Equipement:
Average Clothing x2....................2 BP
Cellphone..............................0 BP
Card Deck..............................0 BP
Alcool Flask w/Tequila.................0 BP
Switchblade............................5 BP
Survival Knife.........................4 BP
Knife..................................3 BP
Throwing Knife x3......................2 BP
Pistol, Backup [7.65mm]................7 BP
  Ammo Military Ball [7.65mm] x50......1 BP
Pistol, Service [.50 Magnum]..........27 BP
  High Capacity Magazine...............1 BP
  Ammo Teflon Tipped [.50 Magnum] x20..2 BP
  Ammo Military Ball [.50 Magnum] x50..1 BP
  Laser Sight..........................2 BP

Weapons:                      Attack  Damage  Range  Error  Threat  Magazine
Unarmed                         +5      1d6+3   N/A    -      20      N/A
Knife                          +5/+4    1d4+3   5ft    1      20      N/A
Survival Knife                  +5      1d6+3   5ft    1      20      N/A
Switchblade                     +5      1d4+3   N/A   1-3   18-20     N/A
Throwing Knife                  +4      1d4+3  20ft   1-2     20      N/A
Pistol, Backup [7.65mm]         +4      1d6    10ft    1      20     8 Ammo
Pistol, Service [.50 Magnum]   +6/+4    2d8    30ft   1-2   19-20   15 Ammo

Note:
- Unarmed can be combined with any one unarmed named attack
- Knife, if use in melee, use the first attack bonus, if thrown, use the second.
- Pistol, Service use the first attack bonus up to 50ft, the second bonus after
  the 50ft because of the laser sight. This doesn't include any range penalty.
- If the pistol service is charged with Teflon tipped ammunition (Police Killer), you
  reduce opponent damage reduction by 1.
```

*Department*
I choose department D-2: Military Ops for many reason, which was too good for that character: 
- As an ex gunrunner of Cuba, he have some figthing background, which fit with the idea of the department.
- The stats bonus/penalty can be applied anywhere, which give more flexibility. Here, we can suppose the +2 is in STR and the -2 in WIS.
- The department give a +1 Fort at 1st level and every 4 level. As a fan of alcool, his body is more resistant to it, that's a good representation of one of his interest.
- The department give a +1 to any one skill at 1st level and every 4 level. I choose Bluff for skill. Why bluff? You must know the rules of seduction (see below). So MAD have some difficulty to find the good woman, it can be very laborious, but if he can reach the sedution phase, he is pretty good at that. And one more advantage, fist don't allow you to get everywhere, so words can give him a little help.
-The department give one basic combat feat. I choose Iron Will. Maybe MAD is not very wise, but he his stubborn and hard head some times.

*Stats:*
As describe, I saw it in pretty good shape, an average intelligence but not very wise. He love women and women like his looks.

*Skills:*
He is in good shape, so he is not bad in physical prowess. As he come from an island, I prefered to give him Swim than Climb. As I wanted him to be more Street-Fight oriented, I gave him a bit of tumble to more easily move around someone. He may be not wise, but he is not blind, so I gave him much spot. And on the street, half the fight are won simply by demonstrating his strenght (Intimidate). He get some gunsmith too to represent his interest for guns.

*Language:*
As he comes from the caraibes, I said Spanish would be his Native Language, giving him English and one more language for free. English and Spanish are talked perfectly and as an extra language, I gave him creole, another language almost only found in the caraibes island.

*Feats:*
Soldier start with 3 feats at level 2. (Feat of character, feat of department and bonus feat at level 1). The department feat is Iron Will, as told up here. The remaining two, I choose some Unarmed feats, as we have already in the teams a gunner, and it is good to have some variety. After all, what is easier to bring in a secured place, an AK-47 or your fist? 

So I choose Martial Arts. With that feat, you do 1d6 damage Stun or Lethal, Threat 20. (Without the feat, you have d3 damage, no threat and you have a -4 penalty to hit if you want to do lethal). The threat is the critical range, in case you didn't know.

Second feat, I will give you a choice. Basic Punch will be more a boxer and Basic Holding more a wrestler. Each of these feats give you two named action. You can use up to one named action per attack. Using Martial arts is not a named attack, so you can combine it with any named action. Here the named action (i forget there name, so I'll use numbers instead):

_Basic Punch:_
Punch 1: Raise you STR bonus to damage by 1.5, rounded up. (that will make you 1d6 +5 instead of 1d6 +3)
Punch 2: You can push you opponent back. He move 5 ft away. If the square is occupied, the opponent recieve 1 subdual damage.

_Basic Holding:_
Holding 1: +4 difficulty to escape your grapple
Holding 2: You can grapple with one hand, so you have one hand free for any action. (example: "You don't move while I hit your friend" )

In the nexts level, you will want Basic Puch, Holding, Kicking and throwing to have access to the feat: master of the fifth style, to do more damage. But when we will have another feat (you got 2 more at level 3...), we will discuss of it at that time.

*Background*
I gave you 2 point of background (cost 2 skill points). Your background is Debt. You like gambling and hadn't much luck lately and you have some money debt to someone, but it seems he won't accept money any more, or all the money you would give him will just be enough top pay the interest. At two points, he is on your back, but not too much and prefer to see you alive (and so you'll pay theinterest). Macbeth and you will discuss of it to have something more precise, but that's the idea.

*Equipment*
As I said, I don't have the book. I know where to seach on internet for some info, I have a good memory, but there is some limit, so equipement will come later. One reason why I gave you Charisma of 14, it is because it will give you more budget point. You start with 54, so you will have a knife, handgun and maybe a submachinegun, plus one or two omre things. I will show it tommorow.


So, what do you think of that character? Like it?

------
*Seduction*
Seduction can be represented with rolls. Three rolls are needed:
Innuendo: You must plant a seed in the mind of your victim.
Sense Motive: You must learn what is your victim interest
Bluff: You must make yourself interesting and appealing.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 30, 2003)

Jack's background is complete and posted.  I've also added in appropriate languages.

I'm ready to go when you are.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 30, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> ...
> Larcen, at level 2, you will only have 3 feats, so what do you prefer, being more ranged, melee or unarmed?
> 
> And what is your biggest weakness: women, weapon or gambling...
> ...




For the feats, see my next post.  

For the weakness, Manny likes the same order you listed above. 

For equipment, by a monster I meant a high caliber high performance handgun, like a .357 or a .44 magnum.  For the smaller gun ,maybe a 9mm Baretta.  Of course if there is no significance difference (rules-wise) between those two calibers, I'll just take the Baretta and a lot of ammo.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to answer, what would I have to sell for black market... well, I think it can be pretty simple for me, anything that can be stolen  . So, what would be fun to have stolen, let say my last break was that rich guy I've talked in my background, and I want to sell some gold pieces from a spanish gallion of the 16th century.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 30, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Here the first draft of Larcen character...
> So, what do you think of that character? Like it?




Love the character!  The stats are perfect for the concept I have in mind.

Everything looks great.  Question:  where does the damage reduction 1/- come from? 

As far as the feats go, I like your reasoning.  Let’s go with the Basic Punch feat as my last choice.

Good job with the skills, background, everything.   I think I will have a lot of fun trying out the seduction mechanics.  Of course, I can see how that combined with his low wisdom can get him into a lot of trouble,  Sounds like fun!  Based on all this, I think I’ll go with the second actor’s picture I posted for him.

As for the equipment, since budget is a concern, lets just go with a of couple of knives and a  9mm baretta handgun.  If I can afford it, then a submachinegun or a shotgun, you choose.

Overall, I am really liking this character and am looking forward to playing him.  Good job, and THANKS!

I'll get to work on finishing up the background now...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice you like it. I tried to have a reason for every little thing I could choose. For the damage reduction, all soldier recieve 1 point of damage reduction at level 2, 11 and 19, and it stack with any armor you wear (as armor in spycraft give low defence bonus, but give DR too).

Ok, I'll update tomorrow the stats, including the equipement. When it will be updated, you'll have to copy it in the Rogue Gallery, so I can clean it from this thread and free some space in it.

For you accurate power, I didn't speak about it:

Accurate is the core class ability. Core class ability can be used only if it is your first class. Example, if you become a Soldier/Faceman/Snoop/Fixer, you won't gain the Core class abilities of the Faceman, Snoop or Fixer. Every Prestige Class have a Core class ability too. For PC, only the first PC Core class ability is accessible to the character.

Accurate allow to double the number of action dices roll on strength and constitution based check (like skills, feat of strenght or hold your breath) and to attack rolls. It doesn't raise the number of dices lost. So if you choose to spend 1 action dice on an attack roll, you will roll two dices.

I don't think Fortitude rolls is affected by this Core ability.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 30, 2003)

Velmont, nice!  I like the sound of that Accurate ability.  Can't wait to see the finished character.  As Manny would say: "Esto es muy bueno!  Me gusta mucho, hermano. ¿Cuándo comenzamos?"

(For a bad translation, go here: http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/tr )

Macbeth, I want to play this guy.  When do we start?  Hey, since the starter characers are looking to sell a blackmarket item, and Manny just happens to sell blackmarket guns....maybe you can point them to my neck of the woods where we can all meet?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 30, 2003)

Larcen said:
			
		

> Velmont, nice!  I like the sound of that Accurate ability.  Can't wait to see the finished character.  As Manny would say: "Esto es muy bueno!  Me gusta mucho, hermano. ¿Cuándo comenzamos?"
> 
> (For a bad translation, go here: http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/tr )
> 
> Macbeth, I want to play this guy.  When do we start?  Hey, since the starter characers are looking to sell a blackmarket item, and Manny just happens to sell blackmarket guns....maybe you can point them to my neck of the woods where we can all meet?



If its fine with the other starting characters, you could also be part of their deal, which would be a gun deal. That would work fine for me, but velmont, dave_o and Jack Haggerty would have t say yes. A underground gun deal would actually work quite nicely for the opening scene, so I recommend it, but, as I said, its up to Velmont, dave_o and Jack Haggerty.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2003)

Gold deal as I suggest, or gun deal, everything can be stolen   . I have no problem with that, and I'm happy that the MAD seems to fit in Larcen ideas. So let's be a gun deal, with a gunsmith(MAD), a fence(Blackjack), a burglar(Spider) and a gunner(Saint), it makes pretty much senses.

P.S: Anyone lese want to have his character made by me


----------



## Larcen (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds good to me.  But which side of the gun deal am I on to start?  

Our side, brought along to do any necessary gun appraising? 

Or their side, just meeting the Team now for the first time and later following up with them (on the side) because I overheard/sense they are up to something that I want in on?


----------



## Larcen (Sep 30, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Gold deal as I suggest, or gun deal, everything can be stolen   ....




If I start on Their side, how about a trade is going down?  Your gold, for my contact's guns?  Or vice-versa?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2003)

Curious...

There is some player we havn't heard since the first page of the thread.

Buzzard, Takyris, Mirth, are you still in?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2003)

Mac, well his reason for being a con, well besides the money, is that he’s thumbing his nose at the sovereignty of the US government.  That being said I'm going to say VIT over West Point.  

Also I just picked up the *Spycraft Modern Arms Guide * in an eBay auction...  How useful will the book be in the game?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow, lots of posts all of a sudden, I don't have enought time to respond to everybody now, but just a couple of key things:
You guys will be selling in whatever type of deal it is, and only Velmont, Jack Haggerty, dave_o and possibly Larcen (if it is a gun deal) will be involved from th start, everybody else will be brought in later, when things turn into a heist. I think this mirrors the usual recruiting part of heist type movies.


----------



## Larcen (Sep 30, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ... Also I just picked up the *Spycraft Modern Arms Guide * in an eBay auction...  How useful will the book be in the game?




MAD Manny would love to read that in the john.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 30, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Gold deal as I suggest, or gun deal, everything can be stolen   . I have no problem with that, and I'm happy that the MAD seems to fit in Larcen ideas. So let's be a gun deal, with a gunsmith(MAD), a fence(Blackjack), a burglar(Spider) and a gunner(Saint), it makes pretty much senses.




Suits me fine.

Though Jack doesn't fiddle with guns much himself, the Pawn Shop would be a perfectly suitable place for such a transaction to occur.  Jack's been told the deal's supposed to happen today, so he's patiently waiting behind the counter of "Uncle Murray's Pawn and Resale" for the delivery and the buyer to arrive.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 30, 2003)

Main Entry: *dé·jà vu*
Pronunciation: "dA-"zhä-'vü, dA-zh[a']-v[UE]
Function: _noun_
Etymology: French, adjective, literally, already seen
Date: 1903
*1 a :* the illusion of remembering scenes and events when experienced for the first time *b :* a feeling that one has seen or heard something before
*2 :* something overly or unpleasantly familiar


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 30, 2003)

Main Entry: *dé·jà vu*
Pronunciation: "dA-"zhä-'vü, dA-zh[a']-v[UE]
Function: _noun_
Etymology: French, adjective, literally, already seen
Date: 1903
*1 a :* the illusion of remembering scenes and events when experienced for the first time *b :* a feeling that one has seen or heard something before
*2 :* something overly or unpleasantly familiar


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay, let me confirm this:
The set up is a gun deal going down in Uncle Murray's Pawn shop and Resale, which Blackjack runs. MAD, Spider, and dave_o's yet unamed character, are selling guns to a... interested buyer. I'll take it from there. Good job guys, I like that set up, it works well with your characters and it works well with my story. Good job.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 30, 2003)

In fact, considering the situation, if any of the other characters have pulled jobs in New York City before (Spider, for example), they very well may be aquainted with Jack and his particular skills already.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Curious...
> 
> There is some player we havn't heard since the first page of the thread.
> 
> Buzzard, Takyris, Mirth, are you still in?




Yeah, I'm still here. After many months of unemployment, I've just recently had a flurry of applications, resumes and interviews running hither and yon. I'll try to get my character up tomorrow.

Jay


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 1, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm still here. After many months of unemployment, I've just recently had a flurry of applications, resumes and interviews running hither and yon. I'll try to get my character up tomorrow.
> 
> Jay



No big hurry, just wanted to make sure you're still with us. Good to have you playing, Mirth.


----------



## ES2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I hope I'm not forgotten in this group.  

I want to apologize for taking so long in posting just this much.  I'm not bailing out, I've just spent the last two days getting started back at college for the fall, and spending nearly 8 to 10 hours each day at the college waiting in really long lines for school books, financial aid, changing classes, and actually going to classes, has wiped me out for creating a character...

But that doesn't mean I'm not going to create one.  I am still going to create a Wheelman who loves to drive fast and shoot guns at the same time, if that's possible...somebody who's lived in New York all his life, and somebody that has actually been in some of the shady street racin life (saw 2 Fast 2 Furious tonight and that got me just pumped up for wanting to play somebody who drives).

I will finish my character within the next day or two.  The last two days have just been...ummm...utter hell.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 1, 2003)

I can sympathize with begining of semester problems, even though my semester began almost a month and a half ago. As I said to mirth above, no big hurry just wanted to make sure you are still with us. Glad to have you aboard, ES2.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm still here. After many months of unemployment, I've just recently had a flurry of applications, resumes and interviews running hither and yon.




Nice, wish you luck in finding a good and interesting job.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Nice, wish you luck in finding a good and interesting job.




Thanks, Velmont, I really do appreciate that. I could use one.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

Larcen, I've edited your character. I have added his equipment. You have what you ask, many knife of all sorts and two gun, one backup (a toy we can say) and a MONSTER (The best pistol with some additions).


----------



## Larcen (Oct 10, 2003)

How's everyone doing?  Kind of quiet here lately.  

Velmont, the character looks great.  My job has started cracking down on web use during working hours so I haven't been able to post much lately.  I'll post the final version of the character over this weekend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Larcen, I've edited your character. I have added his equipment. You have what you ask, many knife of all sorts and two gun, one backup (a toy we can say) and a MONSTER (The best pistol with some additions).



does spycraft use real world weapons?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2003)

If you follow the basic book, you have templates weapon, if we can call them like that. We don't care who made the knife, it is all the same stats. For firearms, the damage depend on the size of the bullets, the size clip of the category of the guns, ect... They are generic stats.

If you have Modern arms guide, you'll have a complete list of real world weapons. They add to weapons some qualities, like Dependable (Dp). A Dp weapon needs one more action die to activate critical failure.

I don't have such book, so I use the generic weapon, but I don't loose much, because the qualities will make a weapon more or less costly depending if it is a good or bad quality.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 11, 2003)

Just wanted to let you all know that I wont be online all day tomorrow, but i am ready to get started as soon as everybody is ready. Since clearly some people have dropped out, I'm going ot give everybody until next Saturday (i.e. a week from tomorrow). If youre not ready to go by then, we'll start without you, but you will still be welcome to join in later.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 11, 2003)

I posted my character in the RG finally. Sorry about the holdup. I'll have my description and background up soon.

Jay


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you all know that I wont be online all day tomorrow, but i am ready to get started as soon as everybody is ready. Since clearly some people have dropped out, I'm going ot give everybody until next Saturday (i.e. a week from tomorrow). If youre not ready to go by then, we'll start without you, but you will still be welcome to join in later.



cool, I still need to get the books so I'll catch you all on the flipside.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Oct 11, 2003)

Still ready, still waiting...  I'd almost forgotten about this.      

Game on.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 11, 2003)

Heard you might be in need for a player or two.  If so ,I would be interested.  Later.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Heard you might be in need for a player or two.  If so ,I would be interested.  Later.



Sure, your welcome to join in Hurricain. 

Glad to see your still here Mirth. I'm really lokking forward to finally getting this game started.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 13, 2003)

So just wondering , who is playing and what classes has everyone choosen?  also where would you like me to post my pc?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 15, 2003)

Okay, i'm a bit tirde of waiting, so here's the deal: I know Larcen and Dave_o have characters, but they aren't in the RG yet. PLEASE get them there soon. Bro Shatterstone, expect to see your char tomorrow, once I have a bit of time (or do you have the books?). I don't want this game to die. I know both of you have characters, but neither of them are in the RG, so we can't start playing. I at least need to know a name, even if for some reason you can't get your stats up.
We ARE going to start on Saturday at the lastest. We currently have:

PLAYING (Already posted Chars)
Velmont
Mirth
Jack Haggerty
Whatku

PLAYING(Have not posted Chars)
Larcen
Dave_o
Bro Shatterstone (My Fault)

MAYBE(Welcome to play if you can get a character up by Friday, if not, you can come in later)
Hurricain

PLEASE POST YOUR CHARACTERS, LARCEN and DAVE_O!
I'll do my part and have Bro Shatterstone's char up, and have an IC post up early Saturday.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 15, 2003)

With the smaller number of players, we will not be doing staggered entrances, you are all part of the gun deal going down in the Pawn Shop.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I'll do my part and have Bro Shatterstone's char up, and have an IC post up early Saturday.



I ordered a few spycraft books this Monday I should have them by Wednesday of next week.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I ordered a few spycraft books this Monday I should have them by Wednesday of next week.



Just out of curiosity, which ones? Did you get the core book, or the add-ons, or a mix of both?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, which ones? Did you get the core book, or the add-ons, or a mix of both?



Well I don't have my email in front of me as I'm at work right now...  But the core rulebook, the modern arms guide, and the solider and wheelman books or sure...  I might have had others Spycraft I forget.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I don't have my email in front of me as I'm at work right now...  But the core rulebook, the modern arms guide, and the solider and wheelman books or sure...  I might have had others Spycraft I forget.




Compulsive buyer!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Compulsive buyer!



I can neither conform nor deny those rumors...   


This is what I ordered
Spycraft Espionage Handbook (d20) 
d20 Campaign Suite RPG Management Software CD  
Spycraft Modern Arms Guide (d20)  
Menace Manual (d20 Modern)  Wizards  
Midnight RPG: Minions of Shadow  
Star Wars RPG Galactic Campaign Guide  
Dragonlance d20: Age Of Mortals HC  
D&D PHB Monte Cooks Arcana Unearthed  
Campaign Cartographer II: Fractal Terrain CD  
Campaign Cartographer II Pro  RPG Software  
Fang & Fury: A Guidebook to Vampires 
Mutants & Masterminds: Crooks Villians
Dungeons & Dragons 3rd  Skulls & Bones  
Spycraft RPG Fixer & Pointman Class Guide  

So I got the Fixer & Pointman book instead of the solider & wheelman cause it was on sale.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can neither conform nor deny those rumors...
> 
> 
> This is what I ordered
> ...





WOW! Awesome list of stuff. I really like Spycraft (if you hadn't already noticed   ), Arcana Unearthed (I'm also running a AU PbP thats just a little ways in you could join if you like...), I just bough M&M: Crooks, and its great, some awesome concepts, can't wait to use it. I'm owrking up your character right now, but seeing as your getting the Spycraft book, would you rather create your own character? You said you should have your stuff by next week, and since I know your a very dedicated PbP gamer, I'm willing to wait for you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> WOW! Awesome list of stuff. I really like Spycraft (if you hadn't already noticed   ), Arcana Unearthed (I'm also running a AU PbP thats just a little ways in you could join if you like...), I just bough M&M: Crooks, and its great, some awesome concepts, can't wait to use it. I'm owrking up your character right now, but seeing as your getting the Spycraft book, would you rather create your own character? You said you should have your stuff by next week, and since I know your a very dedicated PbP gamer, I'm willing to wait for you.




Wow, we got some equally good tastes their!   As for waiting for me, you know I hate waiting for others to post after a day or two, and I would hate to do that to anyone else.  So if your group is ready to go then go with out me.  I have plans for these books either way.  

And remember boys and girls dedicated is just a nice word for addicted.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 15, 2003)

o_0. Thats alot of books. I dont mind waiting another week or so for you. I still have 300+ Pages of _ Winters Heart _ and all of _ Condemation _, so I have plenty of stuff to fill up the empty hours of the day. Take your time. BTW, where do you order your stuff from?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> o_0. Thats alot of books. I dont mind waiting another week or so for you. I still have 300+ Pages of _ Winters Heart _ and all of _ Condemation _, so I have plenty of stuff to fill up the empty hours of the day. Take your time. BTW, where do you order your stuff from?



I ordered from FRP Games, I found them on eBay, but their quite popular here on Enworld via their website.  Links to both fallow, if it's new try and get it on eBay, you'll save yourself some money.  Also buy in bulk and save on the shipping. 

eBay Website


----------



## Larcen (Oct 16, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> ... PLEASE POST YOUR CHARACTERS, LARCEN and DAVE_O!
> I'll do my part and have Bro Shatterstone's char up, and have an IC post up early Saturday.




Done!  Sorry about the wait.  Let's rock and roll!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Oct 17, 2003)

I hate to do this at the last moment, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  I suddenly no longer have enough spare time to type up worthwhile posts for another game.  As someone who's GMed PbPs before, I'd rather not play than subject the GM and other players to poor and intermittent posts.

Feel free to use my character (with a change of name please  ) as you see fit.

Sorry guys.
Sorry Macbeth.

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, sorry to hear that Jack.

But Ièm still up for the game.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 17, 2003)

Just wanted to keep you guys updated: I have midterms tomorrow, and I really need to study, so I'll have Bro Shtterstones char up tomorrow afternoon, I really needed to spend time studying. Alternatively, if its alright with all involved, since it seems Velomont really like character creation, he could make Bro's Character. Either way, after 11:00 am tomorrow I will have much more free time.
Glad to see your character up Larcen, we'll be starting soon (tomorrow?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2003)

I have no issues with Velmont making my guy. 

He’s supposed to be a wheelman with some decent combat and decent auto repair skills.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2003)

I have no problem to do Bro character, but I don't have my book and won't be able to put an hand before tuesday, and so I could do the character stats Tuesday night. But as I know enough the rules, I would be at least able to think of some things and ask question.

If you want the character to made made before that, than it would be yours to do, Macbeth.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 17, 2003)

Let me see how things are going after my first, most imporatnt (and hardest) mid term is over, I think I may be able to get Bro's Character and the first IC post this afternoon. Also, the main thing I need to know before I start: whats your character name, Bro Shatterstone? Since the first scene is unlikely to produce gun play (never say never), and will be for the most part Roleplaying, I could get started even if the characters stats are unfinished, the most important thing is having a name to call your char by.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday...

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

MacB,

I've decided that I can't add any more games right now, so I'm afraid I've got to drop out of this one. Sorry. Feel free to use my character if you wish tho.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay, We've still got Larcen, Velmont, Bro Shatterstone and Whatku. To be honestm this game seems to be falling apart, in part because of my busy schedule. So, would the remaining players rather forge ahead and get started (all I need is a name for Bro Shatterstone and I can get the first IC post up), or just call this game dead?


----------



## Larcen (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, I would say it depends on how much work you have put into this already.  If you took the time to put together a rip-roaring and clever heist adventure, I say let's go for it.  However, if other matters have forced you to keep things sketchy at best, then let's drop it for now.  I just hate seeing good creativity go to waste.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 21, 2003)

I have the heist all well planned out, or rather, I have all the info YOU, the players, would need to plan the heist, but, given the falling off of interest, I could always save it for another time. Good adventures are like canned food, they never go bad....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I have the heist all well planned out, or rather, I have all the info YOU, the players, would need to plan the heist, but, given the falling off of interest, I could always save it for another time. Good adventures are like canned food, they never go bad....



Agreed, maybe next time Mac.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2003)

I think tit is better like that, as anyway, the team we have now would have some difficulty, with only us four, we are lacking some skill such adventure would have needed I think. But I will look at it, so next time your try to start the game, I will be there.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, sorry to say it, but this game is closed. Ahh, well, you might want to look out for another try sometime in the future.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

If I can just say something really quick...  I might be looking for recruits for a spy craft based game in the sometime near future...  Of course knowledge of GI Joe will be a requirement…


----------



## Larcen (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok, it was fun while it lasted everyone.  I'll keep an eye out for anything in the future.

Keep gaming!


----------

